# اجمل موقع عربى للكتب العربية والفيديوهات الهندسية



## احمدالمصرى11 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


اقدم لكم يااخوة هدية واجمل هدية
موقع عربى به كمية ضخمة من الكتب العربية وفيديوهات فى كل الفروع الهندسية لاروع المؤلفات العربية 
اسم الموقع مكتبة فرحات 
ادخل ولن تحتاج مساعدة من اى شخص اخر لانك ستجد فيه كل ماتحتاجه
الاقسام موجوده على يسار الصفحة اختر القسم الذى تريده وحمل منه ماشات من الكتب القيمة
هذا عنوان الرابط

http://www.farahat-library.com/blog/category/%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%83%d8%aa%d8%b1%d9%88%d9%86%d9%8a%d8%a7%d8%aa/


هذا نموذج لكتابين رائعين عن الترانزستور

http://www.farahat-library.com/blog/category/الكترونيات/




http://www.farahat-library.com/blog/2010/09/%d9%83%d8%aa%d8%a7%d8%a8-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%83%d8%aa%d8%b1%d9%88%d9%86%d9%8a%d8%a7%d8%aa-%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b9%d8%a7%d8%b5%d8%b1%d8%a9-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%ac%d8%b2%d8%a1-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a7/


http://www.farahat-library.com/blog/2010/09/%d9%83%d8%aa%d8%a7%d8%a8-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%83%d8%aa%d8%b1%d9%88%d9%86%d9%8a%d8%a7%d8%aa-%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b9%d8%a7%d8%b5%d8%b1%d8%a9-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%ac%d8%b2%d8%a1-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%ab/


----------



## searcher_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## ابو قشه (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته​الحمدالله امسكتك من يدك​وينك يامضروب فى قلبك والله وحشنى من زمان لكن اقول ايه​اخص عليك اخص اين ياحبيبى العشره الطويله اهل المنصوره مش كده​يعنى على الاقل اسئل علينا حتى ولو برد السلام​على العموم الحمدالله انت والاخ يوسف بخير​شكرا لكم حبيبى وعلى هذه المواضيع الرائده والفريده من نوعها​​


----------



## howkman (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## saad_srs (28 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اراس القيسي (29 يناير 2011)

*مشكور اخي على مجهودك الرائع*


----------



## abobakrsh (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## م م م ي (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------

